# The Dimming Of The Light Makes The Picture Clearer



## CaboWabo (Mar 29, 2016)

Another angle of the Daytona Beach Pier


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes, clearer, and wonderful color.   The water is just perfect.


----------



## CaboWabo (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you Barbarian


----------



## vdmsr (Apr 2, 2016)

details of shot?

tripod? timer?


----------



## CaboWabo (Apr 2, 2016)

It was taking on a tripod7 shots - + 1 ev using dslr  dashbord to override the the factory 3 shot bracketing for the D90


----------

